# Lordess of the flies..



## BabyMac (Sep 17, 2012)

What is the purpose of a fly? Why are there sooo many in, around, outside my house? Why do they fly into my face when I'm not moving? Did they not see me standing there?? We bathe our cow often and fly dust him yet they are all over him. However they don't seem to bother the chickens. Can I train the cow to eat the flies?


----------



## Southern by choice (Sep 17, 2012)

We've had "horseflies" this year...never had them before. They must be confused because we don't have any horses! 

Stupid flies!


----------



## greybeard (Sep 29, 2012)

Flies and other irritables are a pain in the behind but Without flies, livestock feces (pooh) and other dead and dying matter would decompose a LOT slower.


----------



## Queen Mum (Sep 29, 2012)

That is what dung beetles are for.  But what are those stupid little black biting flies for other than making my ankles hurt when I'm milking my goats?


----------

